# wills creek near the old mills bridge in kimbolton



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

has anyone fish this part of wills creek off of 541.i know that when they destroyed the old mills bridge they let it fall into the creek it looks like a good spot but am will to except any advice.....im planning to go fishing sunday while it is alittle warmer and this is a place i might hit


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

we used to fish it for pike and saugye but that has been a few years ago


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

im not even sure what im gonna fish for yet i might just fish for cats...what did you use for pike was it good fishing there......a friend of mine said when he was a kid his aunt lived there in that bright blue house and they caght alot of channels there but that was near 20 years ago


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

we used inline spinners.saugeyes we always use jigs


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

alan farver said:


> we used inline spinners.saugeyes we always use jigs


thanks ill have to try it out is whats going on there.....i'll try for alittle of everything if i have any luck ill post and let you know


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

good luck.i haven't been there in years.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Havent fish it in several years, but I use to get some pretty good Saugeyes and Crappies there with jigs and minnows.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

Tiny Tim said:


> Havent fish it in several years, but I use to get some pretty good Saugeyes and Crappies there with jigs and minnows.


i got out there for about 3 hours had a few small hits and my buddy got a small catfish on livers but nothing to be excited about.........next time we are gonna go with out my and his son so we can try alittle harder and see if we can produce


----------

